# DRI - Cabo Azul Hurricane Odile disaster response



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 26, 2014)

I just got off the phone with Stephen Cloobeck of DRI.  I had e-mailed him about DRI's response to Hurricane Odile and making sure that DRI staff at Cabo Azul were being responded to and recognized for their efforts on behalf of guests, and were being taken care of.

He told me that he, personally, had gone to Cabo to assess the situation and ensure that staff were being taken care of.  He spoke to me personally of the scope of the disaster and the crisis that the region is going through.  

He told me that DRI has a disaster relief fund that is being used to respond to situations.  He was not at liberty to talk about specific situations, but he assured me that a priority for DRI has been ensuring that needs of their local staff are being addressed and that everyone still has a job even thought the resort is closed for repairs.

In speaking with him, the impact of the situation on him personally was evident.  This isn't just an issue of getting a resort up and running once again.  He didn't have to go to Cabo to deal with that.  But he went because he thought it was necessary to be there for support and encouragement of the local staff and to personally ensure that they were being taken care of. 

And he took the time to call me, personally, at 11 pm in the evening, to respond to my inquiries.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm amazed that you answered the phone at 11 p.m. Without some sort of pre-arrangement, I doubt I would have, regardless of what the caller ID said.

Nice disaster response tho. Most of the reports we have had here from people who experienced the Odile storm and it's aftermath, praised the local people and staff at the resorts. Good for Cloobeck for recognizing and helping them.

Jim


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 26, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> I'm amazed that you answered the phone at 11 p.m. Without some sort of pre-arrangement, I doubt I would have, regardless of what the caller ID said.
> 
> Nice disaster response tho. Most of the reports we have had here from people who experienced the Odile storm and it's aftermath, praised the local people and staff at the resorts. Good for Cloobeck for recognizing and helping them.
> 
> Jim



I was working late.  I had e-mailed him, and he e-mailed back to me, asking for my number. So I wasn't surprised when he called.  

He had been deeply affected by the concern, and the first concern that he had was for his employees.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 26, 2014)

For all the people who pooh-poohed Mr. Cloobeck when he appeared on Shark Tank...shame on you! His concern wasn't a put on. He does believe in supporting his employees, not only in their working conditions, but in their life.

He is a strong believer in Social Responsibility.

Fern



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I was working late.  I had e-mailed him, and he e-mailed back to me, asking for my number. So I wasn't surprised when he called.
> 
> He had been deeply affected by the concern, and the first concern that he had was for his employees.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 26, 2014)

So Steve, not to be nosy- which I am, what have you been up to? You haven't posted here for about 4 months. We noticed and look forward to your pearls of wisdom. Hoping all is well, and you are just too busy with life and having a good time.

Consider yourself missed.

Jim


----------

